# I Wonder...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

how much this`ll finally go for?

*1930's Boxed A.R.P Air Raid Personnel "Services Transport" Wristwatch.*

I did mention to the seller that the box & papers were from another, earlier watch, but he said the lady insisted that they were the ones the watch were issued with.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> how much this`ll finally go for?
> 
> *1930's Boxed A.R.P Air Raid Personnel "Services Transport" Wristwatch.*
> 
> I did mention to the seller that the box & papers were from another, earlier watch, but he said the lady insisted that they were the ones the watch were issued with.


ARP didn't come into existence till 1935 as a Guvmint "paper", *so it's an impossibility this was sold in 1930.* Complain to evilbay Mach and get it pulled :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > how much this`ll finally go for?
> ...


Maybe Services had one of these...










:lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Very rare pic of the prototype "Services" tardis:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well they were in the business of producing `Time Machines` :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*T*ime

*A*nd

*R*elative

*D*imension

*I*s

*S*ervices

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Brilliant, William :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With 1 day & 21 hours to go the highest bid is currently Â£225.00


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

it also looks like the ARP was printed on yesterday and it has been relumed and aged


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> With 1 day & 21 hours to go the highest bid is currently Â£225.00


I actually know this fella from the auction houses in my area and have him saved in my sellers on ebay , and im frequently astounded at the prices most of his lots achieve and the number of bids he gets on them , and strangely enough some of these items once sold then reappear on ebay again , not that i'm implying anything of course :shutup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> it also looks like the ARP was printed on yesterday and it has been relumed and aged


The quality of the ARP printing & lume are pretty much the same on all examples of this watch I`ve seen, mine included...










Thiel Brothers obviously didn`t print ARP on the Transports they supplied to Services so it would most likely have been added in Leicester & I suspect due to the situation they weren`t too bothered about how neat it looked. I have come across other Thiel sourced Services where the lume on the hands doesn`t match those on the dial, I presume the compound they used was slightly different. My feeling is that the watch is genuine but as I mentioned earlier - dispite what the seller says it wasn`t originally supplied with the box & papers he`s listed.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

specifically i meant in the way the ARP has aged in comparsion to the rest of the dial , unless it ws added 10 yrs after the dial was printed (if done at the same time it would be interesting to know what different compounds they used ) , tho tbh im no expert on services watches and bow to your knowledge , looks like your collection will be gaining some value mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> specifically i meant in the way the ARP has aged in comparsion to the rest of the dial , unless it ws added 10 yrs after the dial was printed (if done at the same time it would be interesting to know what different compounds they used ) , tho tbh im no expert on services watches and bow to your knowledge , looks like your collection will be gaining some value mach


I can see what you mean but on close inspection of the photos (particularly #10 of the Auctiva Hosting set) I can see that the ARP has the same aged texture as the one on my Transport, I think the side light in my photo just shows it better :wink2:

As to Services increasing in value, I`d be happier if they don`t as I could end up not being able to afford to buy them :no:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Â£410!

I wonder who went for this?

(Mach, you're RICH...)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Â£410 is fecking madness!!









I wonder if it went to a military collector rather then a watch nut? :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone who bought this on the basis it was an ARP watch issued in 1930 is completely bonkers - the box and papers cannot possibly be for this particular watch - a simple Google on "ARP" and follow the leads there will show that the ARP service was only initially thought about in around 1935 as a concept - perhaps a white paper - and not brought to fruition as a working service till the late 30's. maybe even after the start of WW2 in 1939.

From what I remember of history (no I'm not actually *THAT* old :lol: ) the proposed name was originally more something along the lines of ARWS - Air Raid Warning Service - but this was not used as it could barfstewarded to spell either WAR or WARS and this was felt to be not conducive the the general effort in wartime.

Oh well, it wasn't me, honest Mach!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Anyone who bought this on the basis it was an ARP watch issued in 1930 is completely bonkers - the box and papers cannot possibly be for this particular watch - a simple Google on "ARP" and follow the leads there will show that the ARP service was only initially thought about in around 1935 as a concept - perhaps a white paper - and not brought to fruition as a working service till the late 30's. maybe even after the start of WW2 in 1939.
> 
> From what I remember of history (no I'm not actually *THAT* old :lol: ) the proposed name was originally more something along the lines of ARWS - Air Raid Warning Service - but this was not used as it could barfstewarded to spell either WAR or WARS and this was felt to be not conducive the the general effort in wartime.
> 
> Oh well, it wasn't me, honest Mach!


Oh, I know it wasn`t you Mel, not cheap enough for your tastes


----------

